# what ya think?



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

94 XE 5 speed
80K miles
went throught 8 winters
100% stock nissan paint
I/H/E+other stuff
clean sleeper or rice


----------



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

thats a nice ride. those look a lot like my 200sx rims hehe. i didnt know the b13 had the same rims? or did you put them on yourself? the black b13 next to yours looks like it has the same rims too, but not much of it is visible


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice ride bro.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

So are these people getting robbed or what?!?


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Very nice. Just keep it clean and don't ever gay it up.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah those are 96 200sx SE 14" rims

and no those people are talking
this pic was taken this weekend at a nissan meet


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

*RICE!!*
j/k, it's clean.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Hey Xtreme I remember seeing your pics with those stocks in Black....Am I wrong???


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Hey Xtreme I remember seeing your pics with those stocks in Black....Am I wrong??? *


yeah but it was just a photochop


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

Rice-a-roni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

j/k, good job bro!


----------



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

Clean, i like it!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nice sleeper


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2002)

Nice. Now you've gotta get some springs for that bad boy.


----------

